# Angle or Hole Hawg



## Cal

Never had a hole hawg . My 1 1/2 Milwaukee Rt Angle drill SNAPPED at the head today :furious::furious:

So what's your (s) opinion ,,, New Rt Angle or Hole Hawg ( Milwaukee or Dewalt or ?? )

Thx !!


----------



## rocksteady

I'm partial to my Hole Hawg. It's an older one with only 2 speeds and no clutch. There are a few similar units out by Dewalt, Ridgid and Makita but the old school Hawg is a bit smaller and suits me just fine. Mines making some funny noises every now and then and probably on its way out. I'll most likely replace it with a new Hawg.








Paul


----------



## GREENPLUM

get a angle drill by dewalt,


----------



## eddiecalder

Get a super hawg. http://www.milwaukeeconnect.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_27_40028_-1_684308_192164_192137


----------



## futz

Cal said:


> Never had a hole hawg . My 1 1/2 Milwaukee Rt Angle drill SNAPPED at the head today :furious::furious:
> 
> So what's your (s) opinion ,,, New Rt Angle or Hole Hawg ( Milwaukee or Dewalt or ?? )


If you've been using an angle drill (Yuck!  Pathetic slow things) then you will LOVE a Hole Hawg. I keep an old angle drill around for really tight spots, but I have run several Hole Hawgs to death. They last and last. Awesome drills!

Now I have a Super Hawg. It's heavy and a bit bulky and cumbersome, so I keep a Hole Hawg around as well for tight spots. But the Super Hawg is an absolute torque monster! And yet it's still very safe. Such a great drill! It will run a 2-9/16" Lenox or Milwaukee Self-feed bit at 1750RPM in our ultra-gummy-sticky west coast wood with no problems. Only when I have bad power do I have to gear down to 450RPM low speed. The Super Hawg eats pretty much all of one 15 amp circuit when working hard.



GREENPLUM said:


> get a angle drill by dewalt,


Maybe that drill is an exception, but I never recommend ANY DeWalt tool. They tend to be DIY crap.


----------



## Bill

I have only used this one. I can not imagine using a self feed bit on anything that spins too fast. Its bad enough this one has so much torque that when a new bit bites, watch out!


----------



## leak1

hey cal-you can get a new head for around $100.


----------



## futz

Bill said:


> I have only used this one. I can not imagine using a self feed bit on anything that spins too fast. Its bad enough this one has so much torque that when a new bit bites, watch out!


Those angle drills are really scary with big (2-9/16") Self-feed bits. They kick like crazy. I've had teeth loosened, been knocked off ladders and through walls...

Hole Hawgs can kick like a mule too, but are a bit less crazy than angle drills. After having your bell rung a few times you soon learn how to brace it before drilling.

The Super Hawg doesn't kick at all at either speed, at least not with 2-9/16" Self-feeds. Bigger bits may possibly cause it, but I don't use anything bigger. Its long handle gives you excellent control at all times. If it were to really get stuck it does have a clutch mechanism - I've never yet heard it work though.


----------



## drtyhands

Milwaukees super hawg runs bits into nails and is dangerous to try and control while trying to "Shape and Shave".They're great for helpers on tract.
The dewalt has the clutch on 300 and you can manhandle the 1200 without clutch.When you let go of the trigger the momentum won't pyle the bit into the unseen,unpulled nail.It has plenty to push all of the bits without hacking up the place or you.


----------



## SlickRick

Super hawg


----------



## LEAD INGOT

I use the Dewalt timberwolf. It has a clutch that keeps me from giving it the name I gave my old Hole Hawg, The Mangler.


----------



## ChrisConnor

slickrick said:


> Super hawg


 
I'll have the soup.


----------



## futz

drtyhands said:


> Milwaukees super hawg runs bits into nails


What? :laughing::laughing: The operator runs the bit into nails, not the drill. The drill isn't in control. You are! :laughing: And if you're not... maybe you should find another line of work. Something nice and safe. :laughing::laughing:



> and is dangerous to try and control while trying to "Shape and Shave".


I don't agree at all. Maybe it's not the best drill for idiot newbs, but for a pro it's the best thing I've used since the Hole Hawg.


----------



## SlickRick

ChrisConnor said:


> I'll have the soup.


Hey, Hawgs good.


----------



## drtyhands

futz said:


> What? :laughing::laughing: The operator runs the bit into nails, not the drill. The drill isn't in control. You are! :laughing: And if you're not... maybe you should find another line of work. Something nice and safe. :laughing::laughing:
> 
> I don't agree at all. Maybe it's not the best drill for idiot newbs, but for a pro it's the best thing I've used since the Hole Hawg.


So that was you using the hole hog when we were using the Timberwolf?

Nice comment for the internet.nothing you world say if I was standing in front if you.
With a sharp bit you are going into a nail.
Are your bits sharp?Or are you pushing smokers.:yes:
And out here your going to run into hardware nails the fraimers shoot through MST's with the guns.You don't get second chances,one tap and your on the pneumatic die grider.


----------



## ToUtahNow

I used a Hole Hawg, my guys had to use a right angle drill. Hole Hawgs can be real dangerous for plumbers because our bits are larger.

Mark


----------



## futz

drtyhands said:


> With a sharp bit you are going into a nail.
> Are your bits sharp?Or are you pushing smokers.:yes:


My bits are razor sharp. They get sharpened several times a day when I'm roughing in.



> And out here your going to run into hardware nails the fraimers shoot through MST's with the guns.You don't get second chances,one tap and your on the pneumatic die grider.


Ya, I chop up lots of nails. So what? Comes with the territory. Frickin gun nailers pepper the wood full of them. I use a 4-1/2" grinder for sharpening - fast and easy.


----------



## drtyhands

futz said:


> My bits are razor sharp. They get sharpened several times a day when I'm roughing in.
> 
> Ya, I chop up lots of nails. So what? Comes with the territory. Frickin gun nailers pepper the wood full of them. I use a 4-1/2" grinder for sharpening - fast and easy.


So What?
So O/K,You don't mind hitting regular gun nails and you use a grinder to sharpen multiple times.
The high carbon nails they use here won't make your day get any better.
I used the Super Hawg at least 8 years ago,maybe ten.I don't like them,many do.You like em too....


Good


----------



## service guy

I use a Milwaukee hole-hawg. Its my favorite. Its a mans drill though, it will smack you if you're not careful.:yes::laughing:


----------



## ToUtahNow

futz said:


> What? :laughing::laughing: The operator runs the bit into nails, not the drill. The drill isn't in control. You are! :laughing: And if you're not... maybe you should find another line of work. Something nice and safe. :laughing::laughing:
> 
> I don't agree at all. Maybe it's not the best drill for idiot newbs, but for a pro it's the best thing I've used since the Hole Hawg.





drtyhands said:


> So that was you using the hole hog when we were using the Timberwolf?
> 
> Nice comment for the internet.nothing you world say if I was standing in front if you.
> With a sharp bit you are going into a nail.
> Are your bits sharp?Or are you pushing smokers.:yes:
> And out here your going to run into hardware nails the fraimers shoot through MST's with the guns.You don't get second chances,one tap and your on the pneumatic die grider.


I have to say I would put drtyhands up against any plumber on this site. I've watched him in action and walked a residential project he did which was north of $20,000,000. He is one guy I really enjoy working with.


Mark


----------



## drtyhands

service guy said:


> I use a Milwaukee hole-hawg. Its my favorite. Its a mans drill though, it will smack you if you're not careful.:yes::laughing:


 Seriously,
We gotta get you upgraded to either the *DEWALT* or Super Hawg


----------



## service guy

drtyhands said:


> Seriously,
> We gotta get you upgraded to either the *DEWALT* or Super Hawg


Hey, I'm just a "service guy"  so, basically I only use a big drill about once a month or less. Actually it is sitting in my shop right now, gathering dust, idle. On the other hand, I use my Ridgid drain equipment daily.:thumbsup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT

The question is, what kind of bits are you using? I found Lennox 1 toother's several years ago. I've had the same set for 2 years and I have never sharpened them and they all cut like new, without the mess of the self feeder. That being said, I still wouldn't trade my Timberwolf for a thumb crusher.


----------



## drtyhands

service guy said:


> Hey, I'm just a "service guy"  so, basically I only use a big drill about once a month or less. Actually it is sitting in my shop right now, gathering dust, idle. On the other hand, I use my Ridgid drain equipment daily.:thumbsup:


You know I was Kidding,I hope.


----------



## robthaplumber

Hole Hawgs are the only drills I work with. Mine do not have a clutch so better hang on tight with larger bits. I can bog a right angle down but in low gear, the Hole Hawg is unforgiving. I've had it break studs out with the leverage bar inserted as a brace. I had a 45 yr. old helper that had short man syndrome. He was drilling a 3 5/8" hole through a 2" by 10" cieling joist. I don't need that sissy bar he said as he climbed a 6 ft. ladder with the Hawg. Less than a minute later he was on the ground with a broken jaw and a concussion. Hole Hawgs aren't for the weak, dumb, or stubborn.:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer

Dewalt rt angle. Only dewalt I recommend. I have 3/4 spiral bit all up to for 4 inch pvc. no problems. had it since 97 and only been in the shop once for a new trigger.


----------



## Miguel

robthaplumber said:


> Hole Hawgs are the only drills I work with. Mine do not have a clutch so better hang on tight with larger bits. I can bog a right angle down but in low gear, the Hole Hawg is unforgiving. I've had it break studs out with the leverage bar inserted as a brace. I had a 45 yr. old helper that had short man syndrome. He was drilling a 3 5/8" hole through a 2" by 10" cieling joist. I don't need that sissy bar he said as he climbed a 6 ft. ladder with the Hawg. Less than a minute later he was on the ground with a broken jaw and a concussion. Hole Hawgs aren't for the weak, dumb, or stubborn.:laughing:


:heh:
I got 12 stitches in my chin when i was 35 for gettin' cocky with a holehawg once. Actually I was using a beat up old POS that was about 1000 holes past needing new brushes when the boss dropped off a brand new one and took the old one in to get serviced. I was drilling horiz thru some 2x6 studs for a 2" circuit vent. First hole like nothing! WoW! Second hole I hit a knot and that bad boy came up and rang my bell! :laughing:

Hey, Lead Ingot: You like those Lennox one-toothed bits? The electricians were raving about them but they're priced like selfeeds and they look too "holesawish" to me. They're good?


----------



## Cal

All great advice !! Thank You(s) ! 

Used Both over the last several decades ,, I LOVE the hole hawg type ,, problem is ( Oh LORD ,, here we go again ! :whistling2: ) I've got my cargo van nice and neat as needed . Got a GREAT little spot that fits the Rt angle drill PERFECT ! 

If i go Hawg ,,, i'll be trippin over that ***** from here to glory ! Maybe i'll get this angle drill fixed ,,, AND get a Hawg ,,,, :thumbup::thumbup:

That settles that !


----------



## pauliplumber

I used to do alot of residential new construction. I've used both right angle drills and hole hawgs. As an apprentice, it was my job to drill the entire house out. IMO the hole hawg is a much better all around drill. If you always brace it properly, you won't get hurt. If you hit a nail, a knot, or don't drill the hole flush she might kick. I've never used a superhawg.

I've yet to use the one tooth lenox bit but have also heard good things about them. A plumber at the supply house was raving about them the other day.


----------



## kentdmo

I would use a hole Hawg for lots of holes as they are quiker then a right angle but for just a couple of holes the right angle is good and can get into tighter spots the a hole hawg.


----------



## Bollinger plumber

Milwaukee Hole hawg all the way. I like the 2 speeds but never use the high speed on anything over an inch.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

I used a hole hog at my previous job. It was an old beast, no clutch.

I purchased a super hog, and it is a good tool, but kinda heavy and cumbersome. I also have the Dewalt version, cause I wasn't sure if it would be better or not. It's about the same.

We will leave one on each floor of a house when were roughing in. Saves alot of carrying it up and down ladders.

I just purchased a hole hog last week. I really like it. It is not too bulky to grab it and drill a quick hole or 2, when the cordless aint gonna cut it. 

To do it all over again, I'd probably just get the hole hog.


----------



## TheMaster

I had a 2-9/16 self-feed bit catch my pant leg while it was slowing down and dug alittle hole in my leg....It hurt


----------



## RealLivePlumber

BTW, we NEVER run that drill without it being braced. 

My old boss told me about a guy that was on a ladder, and it came around and pinned him up in the joist bay, under the chin. He couldn't let go of the trigger, so he was a hanging there, feet dangling. So someone kicks the ladder out of the way, then unplugs it. (quick thinking) Dude was bruised, but lived to tell about it:laughing:


----------



## 1703

I used to use an old makita rt angle beast.

I got the 4-stitches scar on my forehead and the chipped front tooth to prove it.

Slow learner I is.


----------



## TheMaster

Bottom line is those drills can hurt you and if you've used them for along time you've prolly had an injury of some type from them. I dont do that much rough in anymore but when I do I use a hole saw and a reg. drill for larger holes.


----------



## njoy plumbing

What FUTZ said. I had both at the same time and would just about always select the hoe hawg, just for better performance and it felt better/safer in my hands.


----------



## futz

TheMaster said:


> I had a 2-9/16 self-feed bit catch my pant leg while it was slowing down and dug alittle hole in my leg....It hurt


Hahahahaha :laughing::laughing::laughing: I wonder if every plumber has had that happen?

Me too, many years ago when I was younger and dumber. :laughing: Before it spun down it removed most of my pant leg, scaring the hell out of me. I was pulling it away from my leg with all my strength. It didn't cut me, but it was a near thing. Only happened the one time. I was being sloppy that day I guess.


----------



## futz

robthaplumber said:


> Hole Hawgs are the only drills I work with. Mine do not have a clutch so better hang on tight with larger bits. I can bog a right angle down but in low gear, the Hole Hawg is unforgiving. I've had it break studs out with the leverage bar inserted as a brace. I had a 45 yr. old helper that had short man syndrome. He was drilling a 3 5/8" hole through a 2" by 10" cieling joist. I don't need that sissy bar he said as he climbed a 6 ft. ladder with the Hawg. Less than a minute later he was on the ground with a broken jaw and a concussion. Hole Hawgs aren't for the weak, dumb, or stubborn.:laughing:


With a 3-5/8" bit I guess you might need the "sissy bar", but with 2-9/16" self-feeds the first thing we do is take off the top D handle and the side bar and chuck them in the case. And *never* put them back on. :laughing: Can't get anything done with all that extraneous junk hanging out there. You learn how to brace the drill properly so it won't kick and rattle your brains. :laughing:


----------



## njoy plumbing

TheMaster said:


> I had a 2-9/16 self-feed bit catch my pant leg while it was slowing down and dug alittle hole in my leg....It hurt


 When I was a 3rd year and we got our first hole hawg I made the mistake of using the key to take off the bit. I had forgot to unplug it and kneeled on the switch s I was using the on the chuck. Just about ripped my thumb off. 47 sticthes in side and out to close up. My boss was so pissed at me. 

Oh weel, Live and learn.


----------



## Bollinger plumber

I am over 250 pounds and use to be strong as a bull and that hole hawg threw me half way across the room one time, so yes be careful and use the brace.


----------



## njoy plumbing

Yes Daniel son, when you can snatch the pebble from my hand you will be at one with that MF'N Hole Hawg!:laughing:


----------



## 1703

njoy plumbing said:


> When I was a 3rd year and we got our first hole hawg I made the mistake of using the key to take off the bit. I had forgot to unplug it and kneeled on the switch s I was using the on the chuck. Just about ripped my thumb off. 47 sticthes in side and out to close up. My boss was so pissed at me.
> 
> Oh weel, Live and learn.


I did the same dam thing! Only I didn't need any stitches and I hit the trigger with my forearm. I wedged my fingers between the body and the chuck. Wedged them in good enough to break the chuck key. It happened so fast, my fingers stopped the chuck from turning before I realized what I did and got my arm off the trigger. That was some of the most intense pain I've ever felt in my life.

Drill always gets unplugged when changing bits now!


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

Cal said:


> Never had a hole hawg . My 1 1/2 Milwaukee Rt Angle drill SNAPPED at the head today :furious::furious:
> 
> So what's your (s) opinion ,,, New Rt Angle or Hole Hawg ( Milwaukee or Dewalt or ?? )
> 
> Thx !!


FIRST THING YOU WANT TO DO WITH A HOLE HAWG.

Take it apart and defete the trigger lock. One thing you want, is when you let go off the trigger you want it off. When you have to let go because of a jam (whatever) you sure as hell don't need a brute like the hawg to keep running when you don't want it to. A locked on trigger is a disaster waiting to happen. One man broke his arm in 9 places when the drill turned him around on a ladder a couple of times. He was drilling in a 2 x 10 with a planator bit 2-9/16 the bit jammed and went sideways in the hole the twist locked on the trigger and the drill droped below the joist. Brace was in ... Drill wrapped cord and a wire the sparkey's had hanging down. Twisted up on his arm and turned him around until he fell.
He lost 9 months of work. After that he refused to use a hawg. We went to B&D TimberWolfs.


----------



## Everflow

Here is the only drill I'll use.

http://www.dewalt.com/tools/drills-12-specialty-drills-dw124.aspx


----------



## futz

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> FIRST THING YOU WANT TO DO WITH A HOLE HAWG.
> 
> Take it apart and defeat the trigger lock.


Hole Hawgs have a trigger lock???  Maybe it's a U.S. only thing. Or maybe they put them on newer models. None of mine have one. I agree a trigger lock on a high torque drill like that is mega dangerous.


----------



## 422 plumber

ToUtahNow said:


> I have to say I would put drtyhands up against any plumber on this site. I've watched him in action and walked a residential project he did which was north of $20,000,000. He is one guy I really enjoy working with.
> 
> 
> Mark


Put him in my world and and he's a goner. Put me in his world and I'm a goner. We're like the Duke of New York, we're A#1, but in different milieu's.


----------



## 422 plumber

I have never used a right angle drill. Only Hole Hawgs or a Timberwolf. I do like Futz and brace it against a stud or joist. I got my thumb mashed into a junction box as a first year. I got off the ladder and barely kept the tears in, got back on the ladder, and tried again, got my thumb mashed again and this time I couldn't hold the tears back. Now I brace it before I start. Thankfully in my current environment, wood is non-existent. I use my Timberwolf about once a year.


----------



## Mike Jessome

Only drill I've ever used is a Super Hawg and I only use up to 2 & 9/16 wood eaters in it 3 & 5/8 and 4 inch hole saws for 3 inch i find the bigger wood eaters wear out the drill to quick I'll i ever did was new construction and i've never been hit in the face or hurt with a Super Hawg now Drilling concrete with my big hammer drill is another story I had a 1 inch masonary bit in the drill before and hit rebar and smashed my face with the drill I was actually knocked out


----------



## Bayside500

when i first started in the trade, we used Milwaukee angle drills, but them things had a bad habit of the angle drive gears stripping out.

i prefer using a timberwolf now over a holehawg, a timberwolf is so much easier to control IMO.


----------



## dankman

I won't use any big drill without a clutch, period. When I was younger and doing a lot of new work I knocked myself off a 12 foot ladder using a Hole Hawg, I don't care to have that happen again.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing

Dewalt or Super Hawg. I prefer the Super Hawg. The Milwaukee right angle with the chrome head is JUNK!!! I have broke about 5 now

The super hawg handles 4 5/8" self feed bits no problem...its got a clutch on low speed, no problem on a ladder! High speed doesnt have the torque to knock you off a ladder! Very safe drill and plenty of power to get the job done EVERY TIME.


----------



## 3KP

*Super hole hawg*

Super hawg is the only way to go! I have used Dewalt's angle drill, I have used a hole hawg and a supper hole hawg.

1) Dewalt is a good drill but turns only at 300 RPM in low gear. and 1200 RPM in high. Not to bad. I seen the clutch didn't work and pinned a guy up in the joist space once. 

2) Hole hawg flat out dangerous if you start drilling anything bigger than 
2-9/16 

3) Super Hawg I personally onwen 2 of them low gear is 450 RPM and I believe high gear was 1400 RPM I feel 100% safe with this drill compare to the others I drill 4-5/8 holes in low gear throguh 2x 12 with no worries of getting hurt I have never seen a clutch fail on this model. :thumbup:

This is just my opinion. I have owned mine since 05 used it daily when homes where booming. Will not be disapointed at all!


----------



## Bonafide

Any drill strong enough will get the job done. I like the super hawg because it eats through whatever and fast. If your worried about falling, getting your jaw broke, etc. just grip tight and go slow til you get the hang of it. Its all about finese


----------



## SummPlumb

Super Hawg here..... We did away with the Hole Hawgs years ago. They are a W/C nightmare when a new helper gets slung off the ladder b/c he did not put the bar into it before drilling a 4 5/8 hole in a joist.


----------



## eddiecalder

I will only run a hole hawg on high speed. I find it much easier to control. Any hole larger than 2-9/16 I use a recip saw.


----------



## plumbrob

Im still using a hole hawg I bought 15 years ago, it will kick your unless you stop and think before you pull the trigger but it will drill through anything. We have some angle drills too but personally i dont care for them. Never tried a Super Hawg. BTW wouldn't  on a Dewalt if it were on fire:laughing:


----------



## Scott K

I have a Milwaukee V28 right angle drill. With battery it's about 10 pounds. Good for drilling holes for water lines and it'll surprise you with the odd big bit if you need it too. I use primarily self feeds for smaller stuff and I have a 10 pc Milwaukee Big hawg set that does 2 1/8, 2 1/4", 2 9/16, 3", 3 5/8" and 4 1/4" (plus arbors, sharpener, etc.)

I got the V28 because the Superhawg, while an awesome tool, was a bit heavy at times (about 14 pounds) for redundant water line drilling. But it's got loads of juice, and a good clutch.

The one that comes highly acclaimed apparently but it's not that common is the the Heavy Duty Stud & Joist driller by Makita. It's sort of like the Superhawg in look but it's only 10 amps instead of 13 amps, and it's lighter and it's got 300 RPM/1200 RPM speeds versus the 450/1750 of the Superhawg. Apparently it's a pretty solid tool.


----------



## Cal

Everflow said:


> Here is the only drill I'll use.
> 
> http://www.dewalt.com/tools/drills-12-specialty-drills-dw124.aspx



This is the one i bought  . Milwaukee and Home Depot ( were i bought it 2 years ago ) said F*** OFF ,,we ain't replacing it .

Ah well ,,,, it's only money


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy

DeWalt is Black and Decker's commercial brand... just slap some yellow plastic on in and sell it as commercial, or slap some black on it and sell it as "for the home owner"... Just my opinion. Milwaukee or Ridgid. And I like the Zen approach when it comes to tools. Make me one with everything.


----------



## Herk

I got the Black & Decker Timberwolf when I got tired of replacing Hole Hawgs all the time. It will get into smaller spaces, though it's heavier. It has more torque and a longer lever to hold onto (because of its length). Though all I do is service now and it doesn't get that much use, it's had years of hard work. All a right angle drill is good for is breaking you, especially when using a 2-9/16 bit. (Or larger.) If it isn't whipping your arm around, it twists and can break your wrist. I have a number of holesaws for the Timberwolf, to cut flange holes, 3" or 4" pipe holes, and it's great for dryer vents, too.

When you're standing on a ladder, it's always a good idea to make sure the handle is on the proper side of your face - I think most of us learn that the hard way.


----------



## Cal

Used the New Dewalt hole drill yesterday :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

A beast !


----------



## brass plumbing

*Hole Hawg Here*

i look for tools that have dual purposes. the hog is used for drilling & cement mixing in 5 gal buckets.

i tried the right angle drill & the motors smoked in mixing.

we pay enough for our tools. duality is what's needed these days.


----------



## Roy

*Hole hawg or either tool*

I agree the large 3 5/8" bits can be little intimating to anyone.
I have an older Black and Decker timber wolf that has a built in safety
clutch. As I recall in the advertisement ads photos of heavy drilling
were used with the large Milaukee wood bits 2 9/16", 3 5/8" and 4 5/8" bits. The ad showed the plumber drilling with 4 5/8" bits in wood for water closet rough in in plywood.

I did use the 3 5/8" Milaukee wood bits no big deal, I have had my share
of bucking with the older hole hawgs two speed units, 300 rpm with slow
speed. I've also witnessed people geting popped with the winner and still
champion electric drill be it hole hawg, or angel drill. I also perfer to use the 450 rpm Milaukee straight drill.


----------



## Bayside500

brass plumbing said:


> i look for tools that have dual purposes. the hog is used for drilling & cement mixing in 5 gal buckets.
> 
> i tried the right angle drill & the motors smoked in mixing.
> 
> we pay enough for our tools. duality is what's needed these days.


my 15 year old timberwolf mixes sandmix in a bucket just fine.


----------



## Cal

Why i started this thread ,


----------



## Bayside500

Cal said:


> Why i started this thread ,


when we used to use those kinda drills, the gearbox in the head would strip out all the time LOL


----------



## Cal

Bayside500 said:


> when we used to use those kinda drills, the gearbox in the head would strip out all the time LOL


 Yeah ,, had that happen before too . Sending this 3 year old back to Milwaukee in hopes of SOMETHING god happening ,,, fingers crossed but doubtful


----------



## ChrisConnor

Cal said:


> Why i started this thread ,



"Yeah, you're gonna need a new one of those......":laughing:


----------



## Cal

ChrisConnor said:


> "Yeah, you're gonna need a new one of those......":laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing: true dat !!!


----------



## drtyhands

Cal said:


> This is the one i bought  . Milwaukee and Home Depot ( were i bought it 2 years ago ) said F*** OFF ,,we ain't replacing it .
> 
> Ah well ,,,, it's only money


Even though your previous tool was called a right angle drill the technology has changed so much they are not even in the same class.
Keep your bits sharp and you'll be surprised how you fly through a drillout.So easy to control 2-9/16" on 1200rpm when your triple drilling/shaving out for a 2"@45deg through a stud.


----------



## Cal

drtyhands said:


> Even though your previous tool was called a right angle drill the technology has changed so much they are not even in the same class.
> Keep your bits sharp and you'll be surprised how you fly through a drillout.So easy to control 2-9/16" on 1200rpm when your triple drilling/shaving out for a 2"@45deg through a stud.


 REALLY ?? Easy to control a 2 9/16" ON 1200 RPM ?? Haven't tried it yet with the new Dewalt ,,, better have my balls screwed on tight ,, huh ?


----------



## dimebago

I like both a hole hog and a timberwolf.started 28 years ago with a hog but now mostly a wolf, I guess for the clutch,little safer


----------



## ASUPERTECH

Cal said:


> Never had a hole hawg . My 1 1/2 Milwaukee Rt Angle drill SNAPPED at the head today :furious::furious:
> 
> So what's your (s) opinion ,,, New Rt Angle or Hole Hawg ( Milwaukee or Dewalt or ?? )
> 
> Thx !!


Both, I have, and use both, Hole hawg for bigger stuff, mixin mud, etc, and rt angle for where i need the little booger.. Mil...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Angle. All the way, ebery day.


----------



## Epox

*RPMs?*

Reading this thread I have the picture of every body running out to the truck with flashlight in hand to check the rpms before posting LOL.

Oh btw,, Milwaukee hole-hawg all the way. Angle drill nice in the tights.


----------



## Proud Plumber

I am dating my self a bit here but... I have been using an old school Black and Decker industrial angle drill for the past 17 years. She limps through the task I need her too. I have the head flipped to high speed. She looks rough but rides like a fine yacht. I hate hole hawgs. Too many important uses for the wrist, can't risk breaking it.


----------



## plumbpro

I use the Dewalt that is like the super hawg, has a clutch and all. With sharp self feeds it will cut through a stud like butter. I will never, I mean never use a hole hawg again. As a first year, I was on a 12' step ladder drilling with one and it caught a nail that was through the osb into a piece of dead wood. That thing caught and jumped out of the hole and nearly had my arm for lunch, not to mention send me sailing off of my ladder. Never, never again.


----------



## brass plumbing

*hole hawg from pawn shop*

use the hole hawg with one tooth 2 3/4 & 1" auger bit for water lines. inspectors pass them each time.


----------



## bigdaddyrob

M Hole Hawg short handle, . Stolen from my father  almost 41/2 years ago used weekly. Most times daily. M. self feeder bits, up to 4+ <3 5/8 is as big as I will drill over my head these days, after that i switch to slow ass hole saws > 

My partner uses the same drill but his is a long handle, I dont like his he dosnt like mine. Its funny same damn drill but he likes the leverage of the long handle. I will use a cheater bar in any spot i feel the need to and dont mind getting hell about it 

As far as orginzing. I can fit the hawg, all the bits I need & extensions in one heavy 5 gallon bucket. I keep an extra nail puller, allen keys and feeder bits rolling around in the bottom.


----------



## bigdaddyrob

Altho now after reading all these positive comments I guess I am going to have to try the single tooth bits.... I have too agree with the comment " to hole saw-ish" and thats why I have avoided it


----------



## liquidplumber

Proud Plumber said:


> Too many important uses for the wrist, can't risk breaking it.


You're gonna go blind if you keep that up you know :laughing:


----------



## stillaround

These lasted longer than the timberwolves for me.


----------



## Ishmael

I drill a series of small holes in a circular pattern with a bit brace, then "connect the dots" with a keyhole saw. :whistling2:


----------



## beachplumber

Can't beat a superhawg


----------



## Epox

Wouldn't mind trying a super hawg sometime. My hole hawg tends to reduce flesh on my hands an knuckles every time.


----------



## easttexasplumb

I am waiting on the day the studs and plates come pre drilled.


----------



## DIZ

easttexasplumb said:


> I am waiting on the day the studs and plates come pre drilled.


A lot of TGI's come with knockouts, too bad the framers dont line the holes up for us. Oh, and they habitually place a stud right where the valve body go's for a tub/shower. Framers!


----------



## DIZ

Superhawg all the way! Now milwaukee is making switchblade bits which are kind of like a disposable pre-blade. Like butter!


----------



## Cal

DIZ said:


> Superhawg all the way! Now milwaukee is making switchblade bits which are kind of like a disposable pre-blade. Like butter!


 I just saw those ! Are they any good ? Do they stand up well ?


----------



## GREENPLUM

Cal said:


> I just saw those ! Are they any good ? Do they stand up well ?


 
The fact is they have less power than dewalt and are bigger and bulkier with lots of plastic.


----------



## JK949

Switchblade bits are awesome, get the 10 pack of replacement blades. Saves you a week of downtime getting the regular self-feeds sharpened. I kept a file in my drill case but I don't do as good a job as a pro sharpener.


----------



## Pipe Art

When I was fourteen or so, I learned to respect the hole hawg after it threw me off the ladder and during my twenties doing new construction I used the Hawg daily. Now days I pull the Rt Angle out, it's lighter and does everything I want it to do just a little slower than the hawg, and without almost knocking my two front teeth out!


----------



## Lifer

I'm A huge fan of my 9 year old hole hawg , 9 years of droping it , lowering it by the cord and roughing in 2-3 houses a week for 7 years .....dependable for sure Never been to a repair shop , And I find in high speed i can catch it before it kicks but in low ... wear a mouth guard .


----------



## plumber666

Gotta go with the hole hawg. First time I used one, I rested the big heavy clunker on top of my short ladder while it was still turning and it caught in my pants, ripping them and burning my flesh (dull bit). Put it in reverse to release the pants, and it snagged the other way and got burnt again and a bigger rip in my pant leg. Love them drills.


----------



## futz

JK949 said:


> Saves you a week of downtime getting the regular self-feeds sharpened. I kept a file in my drill case but I don't do as good a job as a pro sharpener.


Don't send them out! Learn to sharpen them yourself. Some outside sharpening companies take off way too much metal and drastically shorten your bits' lives. Do it yourself and you can resharpen multiple times during the day, and always have a sharp bit - if you're roughing in (hitting nails) you pretty much have to, unless you have LOTS of bits.

I use my Makita 4-1/2" grinder for self-feed sharpening. A file is just way too slow. Takes some practice to get good at it and learn how to get the main blade angle right, and how much to grind the rakers - too much and the bit cuts too fast and takes too much power - too little and it cuts slow and doesn't feed well (much like sharpening a chainsaw chain). You have to be careful not to overheat the metal (go slow and have a water bucket handy to cool the bit occasionally), and the "big" grinder wheel has to be used carefully. Be sure to take the feed screw out before grinding or you'll have a difficult time and destroy feed screws regularly. Don't grind more than necessary - they don't need to be absolutely razor sharp to be very effective - a good toothy edge is fine.


----------



## DIZ

Cal said:


> I just saw those ! Are they any good ? Do they stand up well ?


They are fantastic!


----------



## DIZ

Pipe Art said:


> When I was fourteen or so, I learned to respect the hole hawg after it threw me off the ladder and during my twenties doing new construction I used the Hawg daily. Now days I pull the Rt Angle out, it's lighter and does everything I want it to do just a little slower than the hawg, and without almost knocking my two front teeth out!


Got chucked off a ladder at age 30.....Clearing a 3" 1 tooth bit with my finger while holding the trigger......did not look like a ninja while falling. Fingers fine!:thumbsup:


----------



## Miguel

Well, even when I was young and vivacious the Milwaukee RA drill was my fave. Yeah, it was slower and didn't have quite as much torque, but it got the job done and fit into almost any spot, even right next to a stud or joist.

Now I have a Dewalt "hole hawg" facsimile. It drives even a 3-5/8" bit like nobodies business but is cumbersome and unwieldy as the super hawg. It's also hard to drill next to anything closer than 2". My choice is a hole hawg with the D-handle turned up above the center of the drive and the brace bar in my back pocket just in case I'm up a ladder or drilling with a 3-5/8".
Does the job quickly and efficiently however I don't think that it'll be too many more years before I insist that a younger, stronger version of me handles that tool. :whistling2:


----------



## beachplumber

I find my super hawg drills much better and friendlier that the tiberworlfe

Luv the switch blade bits, i used to sharpen my bits but heck now its cheap and fast, no worries, just keep extra blades.


Just bought a new super hawg and got a 2 9/16 3 tooth bit. :thumbup:
Awesome bits I will be purchasing a kit of them.


----------



## BRAVADO

Bill said:


> I have only used this one. I can not imagine using a self feed bit on anything that spins too fast. Its bad enough this one has so much torque that when a new bit bites, watch out!


That same Milwaukee right angle is what is on most of our trucks. The few Dewalt right angles we got a couple years ago didin't seem to hold up as good as the Milwaukee's do


----------



## Maximumplumbing

Makita big right angle for dwv. Had it for about ten years now, had it rebuilt once but she has alot of houses under her belt. Strong or fast, whatever u need. I keep a regular Milwaukee right angle for water lines.


----------



## Evolve

I a big fan of the Milwaukee right angle. I find it a lot easier to control Especially with the larger holes.

I have also found something even better than the Lennox one tooth hole saw... It's the same concept but Milwaukee makes a 3 tooth hole saw that works great.


----------



## oldguy

Makita for me - especially great on high speed with 3 5/8 self feeding bit. The clutch will save your day. Never got hit in the face or thrown off a ladder since using this one.


----------



## 22rifle

njoy plumbing said:


> When I was a 3rd year and we got our first hole hawg I made the mistake of using the key to take off the bit. I had forgot to unplug it and kneeled on the switch s I was using the on the chuck. Just about ripped my thumb off. 47 sticthes in side and out to close up. My boss was so pissed at me.
> 
> Oh weel, Live and learn.


Ouch. My hand hurts just hearing about it.


----------



## 22rifle

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> with a planator bit 2-9/16


There's half the problem. I hate those bits with a passion. I had my share of bumps with a Hole Hawg but the only time I ever got hurt was when using those blasted bits. 

I was working for a company that used them. The next day I brought my Milwaukee self feeds on the job.


----------

